# Directing MFA : NYU vs. Columbia



## Tsh (Mar 24, 2018)

I am now faced with a very difficult decision to choose between the directing MFA programs at NYU and Columbia. I am constructing my own research and spreadsheet, but I'd love to hear other perspectives. Please let me know what you think!


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 27, 2018)

I talked to several alums of both schools. Columbia concentrates a great deal on screenwriting. Even if you are in directing, you need to write A LOT. 
Several friends of mine from UCLA who have worked with both NYU and Columbia directing students told me that one thing they don't quite like about Columbia is that they don't have professional DP to work with (to be verified).

I hope you find this helpful.
I'm still researching on NYU.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 31, 2018)

Columbia is a story, writting and directing school but it is very light on "production." There are workshops and some resources, but Columbia focuses heavily on story. From what I understand, NYU is more production focused.That's what I took from my own research during my application process. Confirmed by some friends who went to Tisch.


----------

